
Security company Blue Coat files for IPO - byoogle
http://fortune.com/2016/06/02/bain-blue-coat-ipo/
======
byoogle
Blue Coat is rather controversial:
[https://twitter.com/FiloSottile/status/735941957130817536](https://twitter.com/FiloSottile/status/735941957130817536)

